# What's the deal with fish sticks?



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm not talking the ones with the dude with the yellow rain slicker on the box but the wire fishing tool. We are stuck in the stone age of using steel fish tape in varying lengths and they are handy once you learn the trick, but i keep hearing about fish sticks. Are they flexible, rigid, fragile, a life saver or what? Fish tapes can be a real pain in the a$$ going across drop ceilings and the like. Do fish sticks work a lot better for those kind of applications? Also do they screw together or something so you can make them longer? It doesnt seem like you could do a heck of a lot with just a 4' long fiberglass stick. Do they have hooks on the end or anything like that? 

I apologize for all the questions but i have never seen them used and am very curious. I am always looking for things that make my job easier.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

depends on the brand and style how rigid they are.

most do screw together and they have different accessories that screw to them as well. some glow, some don't.

I used fish sticks and push pull rods.

The ones I have now have a end on each side for attaching wire to. Very handy when fishing a panel or a wall with insulation.

There are times I use fish sticks, push pull rods and times I use a fish tape. 
But with all tools they are only as good as the person using them.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> I'm not talking the ones with the dude with the yellow rain slicker on the box but the wire fishing tool. We are stuck in the stone age of using steel fish tape in varying lengths and they are handy once you learn the trick, but i keep hearing about fish sticks. Are they flexible, rigid, fragile, a life saver or what? Fish tapes can be a real pain in the a$$ going across drop ceilings and the like. Do fish sticks work a lot better for those kind of applications? Also do they screw together or something so you can make them longer? It doesnt seem like you could do a heck of a lot with just a 4' long fiberglass stick. Do they have hooks on the end or anything like that?
> 
> I apologize for all the questions but i have never seen them used and am very curious. I am always looking for things that make my job easier.


Fish sticks rock. If they're not Greenlee, throw them back!!:laughing::laughing: You can't beat them for remodel work etc. etc. and mine have even been used to unlock a truck door! They're 5' sections that screw together and have different attachments. I haven't tried the other brands but I've had mine for a number of years and they've been well used.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

They are really handy but one thing to watch out for is splintering. I had to tape mine up because they were getting pretty rough with nice fiberglass splinters.


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> I'm not talking the ones with the dude with the yellow rain slicker on the box but the wire fishing tool. We are stuck in the stone age of using steel fish tape in varying lengths and they are handy once you learn the trick, but i keep hearing about fish sticks. Are they flexible, rigid, fragile, a life saver or what? Fish tapes can be a real pain in the a$$ going across drop ceilings and the like. Do fish sticks work a lot better for those kind of applications? Also do they screw together or something so you can make them longer? It doesnt seem like you could do a heck of a lot with just a 4' long fiberglass stick. Do they have hooks on the end or anything like that?
> 
> I apologize for all the questions but i have never seen them used and am very curious. I am always looking for things that make my job easier.


I answered "YES" to every question you had.:thumbsup: They have their uses for sure.


----------



## gaffer1 (Jun 20, 2013)

They are fiberglass rods that have male and female threaded ends so you can make them various lengths .They have different tips from hook to eyelet. They are not indestructible and the screw ends can break. They also come in glow in the dark style which makes them easier to find in drop ceilings and attics. They are good for fishing in insulated walls as the are rigid enough to push trough the insulation .


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

You like fish sticks?


What are you? A gay fish?


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

The only time I ever use a metal snake longer than 10' is inside of pipe. For anything else, there are better options. Sticks, chains, string with weights, magnets, etc.

Sticks are great for going across ceilings, running up or down chimney chases filled with insulation, or anything where you need to be able to adjust the direction from the entry point.

I like the Greenlee 12' stick set. It comes with (3) 4' sticks. I bought 2 sets of them and I am able to fit 20' of sticks in one tube. I might do 480sparky's idea of using a piece of PVC with endcaps to make a large tube that could hold all 6 sticks.

I've used the 5' and 6' sticks, but they could be hard to get into the hole. I like having the 4 footers so that I can thread them on 1 at a time if I'm in a tight spot.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Supfoolitschris said:


> You like fish sticks?
> 
> 
> What are you? A gay fish?


P

I thought is was fish ****s?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Every tool has a purpose...

I use fish sticks, steel snakes, short pieces of snakes i have lots of attachments for the sticks as well. 
I am pretty good at snaking things in. Its sort of my thing...

Here is a shot of a job i did on monday... 8 cans in a living room with NO damage anywhere...one of my master pieces...

You can see in the pic i am have threaded the holes with fish sticks so my guy can finish up the room for me while i started upstairs...

Wtf....! Not sure why it appeared so many times.


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

sparky970 said:


> P
> 
> I thought is was fish ****s?


If you say fish sticks fast. Thats what it sounds like


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

drspec said:


> ...
> But with all tools they are only as good as the person using them.


Im sorry but I have to disagree with this statement. The right tools can make ANY idiot pull through with flying colors. 

I should know, ive got a lot of people fooled into thinking im a decent electrician and its mainly my assortment of tools (and a little bit of "make it happen!") thats got me where I am today.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

captkirk said:


> Every tool has a purpose...
> 
> I use fish sticks, steel snakes, short pieces of snakes i have lots of attachments for the sticks as well.
> I am pretty good at snaking things in. Its sort of my thing...
> ...


Do you use a dustbowl for drilling? I've been looking for something to use...


Do you have a good way to get the pencil off the ceiling, or are they going to paint right after?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Hackster said:


> Do you use a dustbowl for drilling? I've been looking for something to use...
> 
> Do you have a good way to get the pencil off the ceiling, or are they going to paint right after?


Thats a string...

Yea i have a home made dust bowl with vac attachment...


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

captkirk said:


> Thats a string...
> 
> Yea i have a home made dust bowl with vac attachment...


Its a store bought lightolier hole cutter and i installed a hose with vac attachment. I posted a pic of it a while ago.. 

I did 16 cans in this home. 

I made nice money on this job and the new homeowners were really happy...


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Hackster said:


> Do you use a dustbowl for drilling? I've been looking for something to use...
> 
> Do you have a good way to get the pencil off the ceiling, or are they going to paint right after?


I just use the pencil eraser. If its a soft one like on ticonderoga pencils.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

captkirk said:


> Its a store bought lightolier hole cutter and i installed a hose with vac attachment. I posted a pic of it a while ago..
> 
> I did 16 cans in this home.
> 
> I made nice money on this job and the new homeowners were really happy...


What type of joists were those? Did you use a flex bit?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

2 x 12 which allows me to go about three bays before touching the bottom of the floor upstairs. 

Yea its a the 3/4 long flex bit .


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

the best ones hands down are the klein ones. they have a coating on them, and that way you do not get fiberglass in your hands.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I own 4 sets. A set of original LSD, a newer set of LSD, a set of Greenlee, and a set of Fiberfish.


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

captkirk said:


> Here is a shot of a job i did on monday... 8 cans in a living room with NO damage anywhere...


Curious....was the switch-leg new? Or existing? Where are the switches in relation to the pics?


----------



## gaffer1 (Jun 20, 2013)

no strings ,no pencils


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

CopperSlave said:


> Curious....was the switch-leg new? Or existing? Where are the switches in relation to the pics?


It was in the same bay as one of the cans. I cut my switch box hole and used the flex bit going up the wall while employing the l bracket that comes with it to get it center of the plate, poped a hole then sent a metal snake up into it and hooked it with another one .


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I had two lasers over the years, one broke and my good one got stolen...so now im low tech...


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> I'm not talking the ones with the dude with the yellow rain slicker on the box but the wire fishing tool. We are stuck in the stone age of using steel fish tape in varying lengths and they are handy once you learn the trick, but i keep hearing about fish sticks. Are they flexible, rigid, fragile, a life saver or what? Fish tapes can be a real pain in the a$$ going across drop ceilings and the like. Do fish sticks work a lot better for those kind of applications? Also do they screw together or something so you can make them longer? It doesnt seem like you could do a heck of a lot with just a 4' long fiberglass stick. Do they have hooks on the end or anything like that?
> 
> I apologize for all the questions but i have never seen them used and am very curious. I am always looking for things that make my job easier.


You could be cheap and do it the half @ss way. 
What's the half @ss way you ask?
Use some Gaffer tape to cover up those nasty fiberglass splinters!:thumbup::whistling2::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A couple of cautions are in order when using fish sticks.

1. Make sure the little tips or ends are screwed in TIGHT. And NOT finger-tight. Take a tool to it and it won't disappear in a wall some day.

2. When attaching a loose stick to one already 'run', turn ONLY the loose stick. Turning the sticks you've already run may cause them to come unscrewed inside the wall.

3. Although they are flexible, they are NOT unbreakable. Pull only directly in line with the stick... it ain't a pull string that can take a sharp 90.

4. My preferred method is to use the stick to 'lay the tracks', so to speak. I rarely pull cable with them. I usually pull mule tape back with the sticks, then use the mule tape to pull whatever I'm installing. Mule tape is much more durable, flexible, and since it's cheaper, I don't worry about screwing it up and tossing some out.

5. Another tool that is very useful when using fish sticks is LSD's Grabbit.










Countless times I've made 90° corners by pushing fish sticks through with mule tape attached, then snagging the mule tape with the Grabbit and pulling it on through. Then use the mule tape to pull the wire back with. I've also dropped mule tape down into a crawl space and snagged it with the Grabbit, saving me from having to crawl around in the dirt.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I think snaking has become a lost art in old work resi. I see alot of guys just bust big holes and tell the ho its your problem now... 

Not me....
I did similar work for these people in their other home and they remembered me...i have pics of their past job too somewhere ..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

captkirk said:


> I think snaking has become a lost art in old work resi. I see alot of guys just bust big holes and tell the ho its your problem now...
> 
> Not me....


Me either, I just staple NM on the surface.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Me either, I just staple NM on the surface.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Me either, I just staple NM on the surface.


Who uses NM these days? Just use Cat 5. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

xaH said:


> :laughing::laughing:


It's just baby SE. :jester:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

BBQ said:


> It's just baby SE. :jester:


I would be willing to bet the last time you did resi work Reagan was president......hahah


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

gaffer1 said:


> no strings ,no pencils


How do you mark out boxes and do your layout without a pencil and tape measure? Carry 20 lasers?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I paid a lot of money for my one laser. I was on a pretty big remodle with a lot of.....ugh....how can i say this and still be PC......people from the country below Texas....and i left it in a part of the house where we had all our stuff and it just disappeared... We were all there doing various things, and at that point had been on the job for about a month without any issues...it was amazing how no pne saw it walk...


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> How do you mark out boxes and do your layout without a pencil and tape measure? Carry 20 lasers?


:whistling2::batman:
He has his spandex wearing helper, Robyn do all the dirty work. :laughing::stupid:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

captkirk said:


> I would be willing to bet the last time you did resi work Reagan was president......hahah


As a regular thing George Herbert Walker Bush. :laughing:

But was I bringing temp power to a brand new small single family home today. Looks like I will be wiring it soon. It's just a foundation now. 

Wood, NM and blue boxes baby!:thumbsup:


----------



## gaffer1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> How do you mark out boxes and do your layout without a pencil and tape measure? Carry 20 lasers?


 just move the one laser to the next room when done you still need a tape measure just don't need to mark the ceiling.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

BBQ said:


> As a regular thing George Herbert Walker Bush. :laughing:
> 
> But was I bringing temp power to a brand new small single family home today. Looks like I will be wiring it soon. It's just a foundation now.
> 
> Wood, NM and blue boxes baby!:thumbsup:


What?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

BBQ said:


> As a regular thing George Herbert Walker Bush. :laughing:
> 
> But was I bringing temp power to a brand new small single family home today. Looks like I will be wiring it soon. It's just a foundation now.
> 
> Wood, NM and blue boxes baby!:thumbsup:


Wow your boss is doing a house....i bet he wasnt the lowest bidder, its nice to see new construction can still make money and from what i hear the boston area isnt cheap..


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey bob i was always meaning to ask you what kind power does it take to power a roller coaster...is it 480?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

gaffer1 said:


> just move the one laser to the next room when done you still need a tape measure just don't need to mark the ceiling.


That doesnt make sense. You have to mark the ceiling so you can cut in the box or whatever. That is, unless your guys just wing it...


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

This thread has way too much good information in it. Not to mention 2 pages without going off topic.


----------



## gaffer1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> That doesnt make sense. You have to mark the ceiling so you can cut in the box or whatever. That is, unless your guys just wing it...


 And the only way to mark is with a pencil? Find the center mark with Phillips screwdriver then use your hole cutter. The laser makes can layout easy.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

captkirk said:


> I think snaking has become a lost art in old work resi. I see alot of guys just bust big holes and tell the ho its your problem now...
> 
> Not me....
> I did similar work for these people in their other home and they remembered me...i have pics of their past job too somewhere ..


I've gotten pretty good at snaking. It is very rare for us to have to bash holes and such. Usually we can figure out a way to fish the wires without sheetrock damage. Then again, we also tend to work in older houses. Closets and duct work soffits and such are my friends. The customers are always happier when you dont have to patch and paint.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> I've gotten pretty good at snaking. It is very rare for us to have to bash holes and such. Usually we can figure out a way to fish the wires without sheetrock damage. Then again, we also tend to work in older houses. Closets and duct work soffits and such are my friends. The customers are always happier when you dont have to patch and paint.


Two words: furring strips. :whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

captkirk said:


> Hey bob i was always meaning to ask you what kind power does it take to power a roller coaster...is it 480?


220, 221.


All the carnival, portable stuff will be 208Y/120.

Park models that I have worked on were 480 volt 200 amps with lift motors in the 100 to 200 horsepower range.

But those where old and small rides, Goldenboy might be able to provide more up to date info.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

BBQ said:


> 220, 221.
> 
> 
> All the carnival, portable stuff will be 208Y/120.


The old stuff is; Trabants, tilts wheels towers etc but A lot of the majors are 480 now, the newer drive motors for the Flying Bobs/Himalayas/ musik/ enterprise are 480 now. I know at least one zipper thats 480 as well. Its a lot less cable laying across the midway and fewer transformers.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Hackster said:


> The only time I ever use a metal snake longer than 10' is inside of pipe. For anything else, there are better options. Sticks, chains, string with weights, magnets, etc.
> 
> Sticks are great for going across ceilings, running up or down chimney chases filled with insulation, or anything where you need to be able to adjust the direction from the entry point.
> 
> ...


I used to have the same thing but one of mine broke off inside a ceiling when I was doing a remodel job. Now I only have five. Please do the right thing and send me one of yours.:whistling2:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

480sparky said:


> A couple of cautions are in order when using fish sticks.
> 
> 1. Make sure the little tips or ends are screwed in TIGHT. And NOT finger-tight. Take a tool to it and it won't disappear in a wall some day.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, and the link, though I have a question. What is a mule tape? Is that another name for a fish tape/steel snake?


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Thanks for the info, and the link, though I have a question. What is a mule tape? Is that another name for a fish tape/steel snake?


I believe it is what some people call string, drag line, poly, etc.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the all the info guys. The local supply house has a set of 4' Greenlee fish sticks (probably the 12' or 15' kit) and I think I am going to snag them up to give them a whirl. I ran into a situation yesterday fishing above a ceiling with a few pieces of 2x4 strapping and it wasn't too bad getting the fish tape across to the far wall, but after I had hooked it with another fish, pulled it down, hooked a couple pieces of romex on it, and then tried pulling back it was a huge pain the balls. The sticks would be perfect for that. This site costs me sooo much money, but thankfully this next purchase will be going on the business debit card. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

You can buy a specific attachment but I just use a kitchen whisk and tape it on the end of my sticks, this allows it to ride over bumps such as rondo in a ceiling and also stops it coming off basket tray. With the wire whisk it can also compress to fit under pipes and things like that.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chewy said:


> You can buy a specific attachment but I just use a kitchen whisk and tape it on the end of my sticks, this allows it to ride over bumps such as rondo in a ceiling and also stops it coming off basket tray. With the wire whisk it can also compress to fit under pipes and things like that.


Wtf is rondo? Why don't you damn Kiwis just speak English like the rest of the world? :whistling2:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Wtf is rondo? Why don't you damn Kiwis just speak English like the rest of the world? :whistling2:


Coming from a guy that cannot pronounce words with R in them... hahah.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chewy said:


> Coming from a guy that cannot pronounce words with R in them... hahah.


I just can't pronounce Ahhs at end of words, not the beginning you nincompoop.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> I just can't pronounce Ahhs at end of words, not the beginning you nincompoop.


:blink:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> :blink:


Go to bed old timer. Jeopardy ended hours ago. :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Go to bed old timer. Jeopardy ended hours ago. :whistling2:


Hey you will enjoy using the fish sticks once you've gave them a shot.

tape them up when the get old because of the fiberglass splinters.


----------



## therain (Jan 18, 2013)

Mule tape. http://www.toolup.com/ideal_31-315_...-1300-ft-bucket-1800-lb-pulling-strength.aspx


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

therain said:


> Mule tape. http://www.toolup.com/ideal_31-315_...-1300-ft-bucket-1800-lb-pulling-strength.aspx


No kidding, never even seen that stuff before. Learn something new every day. :thumbup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Hey you will enjoy using the fish sticks once you've gave them a shot.
> 
> tape them up when the get old because of the fiberglass splinters.


Or just use heat shrink for a more professional finish. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> Or just use heat shrink for a more professional finish. :laughing:


Yup That will be top shelf...:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Yup That will be top shelf...:thumbup::laughing:


It works 60% of the time every time.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chewy said:


> It works 60% of the time every time.


That smells pure gasoline. :thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Goldagain said:


> The old stuff is; Trabants, tilts wheels towers etc but A lot of the majors are 480 now, the newer drive motors for the Flying Bobs/Himalayas/ musik/ enterprise are 480 now. I know at least one zipper thats 480 as well. Its a lot less cable laying across the midway and fewer transformers.


I think you are mistaken. 

I have never seen 480 used for *portable* carnival rides, that would mean they would have to have two voltage systems or transformers all over the place. By using only 208 they only have to have one voltage system. 

Besides running 480 across the ground having folks have to walk on them.

Spec sheet for a new 'Wipe Out' 208-230 

http://www.chancerides.com/rides/images/wipeout_specsheet.pdf

Portable Pharaohs Fury 208-230 

http://www.chancerides.com/rides/images/pharaohs_portable_specsheet.pdf

Park model Pharaohs Fury 208 or 480 

http://www.chancerides.com/rides/images/pharaohs_fury_specsheet.pdf

I just don't think you will find a traveling carnival using 480 volt equipment.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Fish sticks are a must for any residential job, renovation job. They are a property saver!


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Here's my little pistol case of tricks.









I started using sash chain a lot in the last 5 years. It works good on interior walls, chases, etc. The weight helps it fall to where I need it and it's more than strong enough to pull the cable in with so that means less trips back and forth when working on your own. It's also nice being able to find it with the flexible magnetic wand when it gets hung up.

The magnets work great in many instances. I can run a drag line across a 60' basement ceiling (that was furred) in 30 seconds. I can also go up and over the ceiling from one crawl space to the other in finished attics.

The magnets screw onto the fish sticks so you can drop a chain thru a hole somewhere and pick it up from elsewhere by pushing the sticks in to retrieve it. Using the magnets and chain on the end of sticks also help when you need to get around a corner, in a situation where you may also use 2 snakes with string tied to one of them that you try to hook with the other snake. 

There's a lot of ways to do these things and it's fun trying them all out to see which ones work the best and allow you to do the most snaking without damaging the walls.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

BBQ said:


> I think you are mistaken.
> 
> I have never seen 480 used for *portable* carnival rides, that would mean they would have to have two voltage systems or transformers all over the place. By using only 208 they only have to have one voltage system.
> 
> ...


I could very well be mistaken, my experience is mostly with one local show and some weekend work over the years with bigger shows. Of course there are wires and transformers all over the place, its a carnival. But you know this.

Dude I built that Fury a few times and its pretty bad ass. We used to beat the Zipper up. I'm still friends with the owner I should get some tare-down set-up pics. They still do circus jumps.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Hackster said:


> Here's my little pistol case of tricks.
> 
> View attachment 26637
> 
> ...


And to think that everything you do with your box of tricks, I have been doing for years with steel fish tape. Funny how we all have different methods of accomplishing the same goal. I never tie a hoop of string on a fish to hook it with another fish, I just make a bigger hook on the hook-er, and slap it around the wall bay or whatever until I feel it hitting the fish tape, and then slowly slide it back until the hooks connect. It sounds complicated, but I have had to do it enough that it is actually pretty fast now as long as the holes are reasonably lined up. I learned the old school way of doing it, and practice makes perfect.

I had a house rewire with fireblocking that I had to use that trick for on all of the interior walls for a 900 sq ft master bedroom/bathroom/closet suite. The interior walls all had angled fire blocking, so I would have to drill the top plate in the attic, drill the fire blocking from my switch box, send a fish down from the attic through the top plate, send a fish up through the fire blocking, hook them, pull the fish down, then go back up in the attic (stairs 65' away, big house), tie the romex onto the end of the fish, and pull it down. I dropped receptacles straight down under the switches, so I was pulling the lighting circuits and the receptacle circuits down through the 7/8" bored holes. I had to do that by myself, no helper. The first couple were challenging, but after you get the hang of it, it wasn't too bad. Did I mention all the boxes were metal gem/switch boxes, so were 3x2, in plaster and lathe walls? I learned patience on that job. :laughing:


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

I've used 2 metal snakes for years too, but I find chains and magnets easier in some instances.

You see that really small ball chain in my picture? That's nice because anytime it goes near a hole it falls thru it and pulls the rest down with it. So in the situation in your last paragraph, you could have dropped that chain down thru the top plate and gave it a couple of jiggles and it would "slinky" it's way thru the other hole to the switchbox in one quick shot.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hackster said:


> Here's my little pistol case of tricks.
> 
> 
> I started using sash chain a lot in the last 5 years. It works good on interior walls, chases, etc. The weight helps it fall to where I need it and it's more than strong enough to pull the cable in with so that means less trips back and forth when working on your own.



Ive become a big fan of chain too. I have 20' of flat chain that I drop down walls all the time. If the 20' is not enough I attach a small mason string to the other end.

I also have the 6' greenlee fishstick set, a BES fiber fish set, and a 6' greenlee glo-rod that is super flexible. 

I consider myself lucky because most of the houses I need to fish in are balloon framed and most have no fire blocks in the outside walls.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I've got a Greenlee 12 foot solid green set, a single 6' glow rod, and recently picked up the 8 foot mini glow set.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

chewy said:


> It works 60% of the time every time.


 
I thought it worked 100% of the time 1/2 of the time


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I've used the same set for over ten years. I loaned them to a coworker and... you guessed it, he broke one.


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

I roll with fish sticks, metal snake, magna fish and a tool caled the javelin. The javelin utilizes hole saws and augers and can take up to 12 ft of threaded rod snaking down multiple floors. Its a litle sketchy but I drill one hole for sight and then another for sending it in
The fishsticks utilized with the magna fish are great. The magna fish comes with a bigagnet,and little magnet that are extrmely strong. I screwed the fishsticks to the small magnet and caught my metal snake snaking a covered porch just thw other day. The magna fosh and javelin can be found on rackatiers website.


----------

